# Algae and mystery deposits



## Inharmony222 (May 4, 2018)

I have some strange spots that have appeared in my tank. I'm wondering if anyone can tell me what it is and how to stop it? Also some strange build-up that looks like calcium or sand but it's all along a corner vertically that is totally submerged. I am on well water and can't tell you anything other than it's hard, high in iron, sulfur and calcium i believe. Yes it's cloudy I was cleaning my algae off the walls.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks like diatoms. They should go away on their own after a bit. If you're really annoyed with them, get some otocynclus catfish. They love diatoms.


----------

